# How's your pregnant mares doing/looking?



## Whizz105 (21 August 2010)

Ones that are due next year

Bella is due 8th march and showing a preggy belly already 






this was taken about a month ago and now back in work to keep weight down 

can I see pics of yours?


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (22 August 2010)

mine isnt back in foal and ours at work are both going to be quite late foals so still look rather sporty and slim


----------



## lauren1988 (22 August 2010)

My maiden mare is due on the 17th April, she's not showing at all but wouldn't expect her to for a while yet. She has changed shape a little bit but not got a baby belly if that makes sense?!
Very excited!

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/Tia-1.jpg

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/Tiajustover3monthsinfoal.jpg


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 August 2010)

Whizz105 said:



			Ones that are due next year

Bella is due 8th march and showing a preggy belly already 






this was taken about a month ago and now back in work to keep weight down 

can I see pics of yours?
		
Click to expand...

has she had foals before- she has a way to go yet!!


----------



## Whizz105 (22 August 2010)

Lauren1988 - your mare is lovely! Who did you out her to?

Bella had a foal last year and showing earlier than she did with her first! 
I'm just as excited/nervous as I was the first time round


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 August 2010)

lauren1988 said:



			My maiden mare is due on the 17th April, she's not showing at all but wouldn't expect her to for a while yet. She has changed shape a little bit but not got a baby belly if that makes sense?!
Very excited!

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/Tia-1.jpg

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/Tiajustover3monthsinfoal.jpg

Click to expand...

same here- no pics yet though.she still behaves like a tart!!


----------



## TheresaW (22 August 2010)

You know what Dolly looks like!  She is only just 2 months gone and has a belly already.


----------



## lauren1988 (22 August 2010)

Thankyou Whizz105, I love Tia to bits but am obviously a bit bias! She does tend to get admiring comments wherever she goes though  We have put her to Legrande hoping that he will refine her and improve her paces, we will just have to wait and see 
Bella looks lovely too, is she in foal to the same stallion you used before?


----------



## TheresaW (22 August 2010)

Tia is lovely, and going to be one beautiful baby I think.

Here is Dolly, taken by Whizz last week.


----------



## Whizz105 (22 August 2010)

lauren1988 said:



			Thankyou Whizz105, I love Tia to bits but am obviously a bit bias! She does tend to get admiring comments wherever she goes though  We have put her to Legrande hoping that he will refine her and improve her paces, we will just have to wait and see 
Bella looks lovely too, is she in foal to the same stallion you used before?
		
Click to expand...

Legrande! Fab choice!! Oh I can't wait to see your foalie!

I used different stallion this time (taller but lighter boned then previous stallion) I put her to Wolkenderry.


----------



## Gucci_b (22 August 2010)

My mare is due last week in April  she is a maiden. Still in work and going to the horse show's just to do in hand classes for a bit of fun with my daughter, she looking very well, have noticed a bit of weight, prob all the grass tho   she is in foal to a show jumper, one of Randi's off spring


----------



## emlybob (22 August 2010)

My mare due end of april next year and is just fat

She's having a Wolkenderry baby too, very excited!!


----------



## Tempi (23 August 2010)

I havent got any recent pictures of Bloss, but shes 14 weeks now - due April 18th, although if last time is to go by she will foal around last week of April.  Shes in foal to Vince (Gribaldi x Hofnar) who belongs to SAMGirl on here  

I do keep looking at her thinking shes showing a bit, but then i know she wont, not this early on.  Shes in work still aswell, will carry on exercising her until she wants to stop - last time she was still hacking out in walk about a month before she foaled.  She loves her work


----------



## Bennions Field (23 August 2010)

my mares due first week may, and still looking very normal, she's an andalusian and was put to an andy, so hopefully will have a lovely foalie, she's not riden due to injury as 2 year old, but i am carefull how much grazing she's got as she can be a little porky pig given half a chance  

i've not had her scanned again since the heartbeat scan, she was done at 34 days.   has anyone had their mares scanned again since then?  dont know what to do really, she appears ok, hasnt been tarting with the boys (geldings) since covering and doesnt appear to have changed shape or temprement, she's still as bossy with everyone, she is a maiden at only 4 but wasnt sure whether to scan again.  the vet said to perhaps have a manual exam some time in oct, just to check she was ok and had retained the foalie.  

any ideas?


----------



## dianchi (23 August 2010)

My girly is due 2nd week of May, she has put on alot of weight (about 60kg) but if im honest she needed to put a whack of weight back on, she was in full competition work so always goes lighter when in hard work.

She is still cuddly and soppy and has decided that she is the bossy one now and nicely is throwing her weight around with her best friend in the field!


----------



## tikino (23 August 2010)

my mare with foal at fat is due end of may and to be honest is just fat she is in foal to eurocommerce singapore and my other mare is just 28 days as had a few attemps to get her in foal she is due in july andjust looks normal as you would exspect and is in foal to eurocommerce dubia


----------



## Whizz105 (24 August 2010)

Thank you for posting photos! 

Good luck everyone and I look forward to hearing how your mares progress and resulting photos of beautiful foals!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Toast (24 August 2010)

Our first due next year is late february early march and shes looking quite rotund. This wont however be her first foal!
x


----------



## Whizz105 (29 September 2010)

Just been comparing photos and doesn't seem to that much change in last couple of months!






She is almost 6months in.

Any changes in you mares?


----------



## dianchi (29 September 2010)

I need to get my pics of my phone but i am now taking monthly pics as i was shocked to find a mummy tummy at the begining of Sept! Guess that proves that she def has had one before as she is showing at 4 months!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (29 September 2010)

Need to get some pics of my mare, shes due mid/late May and I have already started to notice her belly as bit! Can't be too much grass as she isnt on much though will get more as it gets colder.
She's in foal to Daydream


----------



## Whizz105 (29 September 2010)

dianchi said:



			I need to get my pics of my phone but i am now taking monthly pics as i was shocked to find a mummy tummy at the begining of Sept! Guess that proves that she def has had one before as she is showing at 4 months!
		
Click to expand...

Think it's a good idea 

from now on I'm going to take photo in same position each month to compare like for like.


----------



## Whizz105 (29 September 2010)

Pony_Puzz said:



			Need to get some pics of my mare, shes due mid/late May and I have already started to notice her belly as bit! Can't be too much grass as she isnt on much though will get more as it gets colder.
She's in foal to Daydream 

Click to expand...

Yes please!!! TheresaW has foal due same time so be good to see yours too


----------



## TheresaW (29 September 2010)

Will get some photo's at the weekend.


----------



## Whizz105 (29 September 2010)

emlybob said:



			My mare due end of april next year and is just fat

She's having a Wolkenderry baby too, very excited!!
		
Click to expand...

How's your mare now? Any changes (photo?!) is she showing a preggy belly?


----------



## Gucci_b (29 September 2010)

No real change in my mare, had 3 scans done now, and will be re-check next week when she has her 1st injection (5 months) I did tape weigh her the other week and she has put on 5 kgs from last month, am still riding her too, but not doing that much really. Am also doing a month by month dairy/photo's    she is due 23rd April


----------



## haras (29 September 2010)

My mare is due mid/end may too.  However, she is currently on box rest recovering from colic surgery, has lost a lot of weight and is on strict rations.

I don't think she has a baby belly yet, she is a maiden though.  However, she was scanned again before she came home last week and the vet repoirted that her foal was very much alive and kicking about in there.

I will try and get some pics at some point.


----------



## ruby1 (30 September 2010)

our maiden  mare is due early March. She had been on restricted grazing for most of the year due to trying to keep her slim for her grading and although having been in light work has retained a little belly.

For the past nearly 3 weeks she has been out on good grass and has plumpted up quite a bit.


----------



## Tempi (30 September 2010)

Gucci_b - ours are due around the same time, Bloss is due 18th April.  Last time she was inseminated a week after and gave birth on 1st May so im thinking she will actually foal last week of April, although you never know


----------



## Capriole (30 September 2010)

i havent taken any pictures but i think i will do monthly ones as suggested above.

one isnt showing at all yet, one has definately got a belly on her already. Neither are maidens and neither are in work.


----------



## horses13 (30 September 2010)

I need to go and get some - now!! 
No pics but pregnant ladies doing well  - but keeping legs crossed as they are enjoying being spoilt!!
 Thought they were due weeks ago, both look like cows with udders but no sign of imminent birth as yet


----------



## cliodhna (30 September 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...&id=532168441&ref=fbx_album&fbid=433808193441

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...&id=532168441&ref=fbx_album&fbid=433808188441

My Connemara mare is in foal to a Connemara stallion. Have two mares due this summer, this lady is due in May. She is big but its mostly fat! The other pony (also Connemara) is due in March and is hardly showing. She is a trimmer pony in general. Will try and get a picture of her up too. She is a neater, more compact type of pony. I am currently trying to build muscle on the dark grey with some gentle lungeing but is a lengthy process. I am a bit of a worrier so find myself stressing over the in foal horses a lot! I have a lot of sleepless nights ahead of me!!


----------



## eventrider23 (30 September 2010)

This is my girly I have on loan from Volatis on here, Venezia is 5.5 months pregnant to my unfortunately now deceased young stallion Tam for a very very excitedly anticipated filly (according to vet).  This will be her 8th or 9th foal so think she looks awesome considering it all!


----------



## TheresaW (30 September 2010)

Dolly taken today at just over 3 months.  She is still really fit as still in full work, although not been ridden very much this week.


----------



## Whizz105 (30 September 2010)

cliodhna said:



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...&id=532168441&ref=fbx_album&fbid=433808193441

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...&id=532168441&ref=fbx_album&fbid=433808188441

My Connemara mare is in foal to a Connemara stallion. Have two mares due this summer, this lady is due in May. She is big but its mostly fat! The other pony (also Connemara) is due in March and is hardly showing. She is a trimmer pony in general. Will try and get a picture of her up too. She is a neater, more compact type of pony. I am currently trying to build muscle on the dark grey with some gentle lungeing but is a lengthy process. I am a bit of a worrier so find myself stressing over the in foal horses a lot! I have a lot of sleepless nights ahead of me!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't see the photos...


----------



## Gucci_b (30 September 2010)

Nearly 5 months...


----------



## haras (30 September 2010)

Heres my mare taken tonight at 103 days.  







Please bear in mind that she is only 17 days post major colic surgery, so has dropped a lot of condition and is on a very restricted diet, so it will be a while before i can get the weight back on her again.


----------



## Rosehip (1 October 2010)

Seri is due 14th May and is really showing!! Im adamant that she has had a foal before, but she was sold to me as a maiden, and vet seems to agree that she hasnt foaled before. Shes 6 now, and I bought her just over a year ago. In foal to Greenbarrow Mr Smee - SP/riding pony stallion

















Edit to say - she looks over at the knee in the last pick, but she isnt!! She was just going to turn and come to lick the camera again!!


----------



## Flyingbuck (2 October 2010)

Have enjoyed seeing everyones mares  - my lot all seem fine right now, but I need to get the camera out again as soon as it stops raining!


----------

